# Enter Address While In Motion



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

First off, love my Routan don't care what anyone says! Haha! My only gripe is that I cannot enter an address or use the Nav to its fullest while in motion. I heard that it might be possible to program this at the dealer? Anyone know if there is any truth to this or of I need to go the "lock pick" route?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

A lockpick is the only way I know of to overcome the "safety" features of the radio/nav unit. And we love our Routan also, especially with our stow-n-go mid-row seats.


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

"safety" feature my foot. Let me decide if I can handle entering an address while in motion. I get that its an "eyes on the road" feature, But that certainly never stops half the people I see putting on makeup or stuffing their face with a Big Mac... 

Anywho... Friend has a Touareg around the same year or earlier that can enter the address while in motion. Oh well hate to drop the money on a lockpick...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

VWroutanvanman said:


> ....especially with our stow-n-go mid-row seats.


Care to elaborate on the "how" aspect? One thing I wish ours did from the factory...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Stow-N-Go*

Several handicapped van converters lower the floors of the vans and don't reuse the mid-row seats, and sell them on Ebay. My leather seats from a 2011 Chrysler van cost just under $500 for the 2 seats and the stow-n-go floor cover with shipping. Note that the Chrysler and Dodge van interior colors don't match the Routans interior, so some type of accommodation must be made if you want them to match. The cheapest way would be to have an upholstery shop recover the stow-n-go seats. My interior is ceylon with with brown accents, and the seats I got are the brown accent color. I got my seats from RollX in Minnesota. They also sell the premium consoles they take out, if you want to replace the dinky little one (if you have it). The install is very easy and would take around 2 hours. There are several posts about them and the install. Just use the search feature at the top right of the page.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

jthomp, (you in PA (the 717))?

Technically you don't need to do anything to enter your info while driving. Well there is one catch, you need to have the RER radio (Chrysler 730 equivalent) and U-Connect(Voice Command). It actually works really good. All you need to do is press the NAV hard key, once the NAV main screen is up you press the U-Connect button (top right on the RER) and pretty much the digital chick will walk you through it. It takes about 45-60 seconds to do the voice entry. I really wanted the Lockpick, but once I found this I saved myself the $260. It's also possible that it's an SEL option since I think they were the vans to come with the RER radios and not the REN(Chrysler 430 equivalent) radios--at least in 2010. But you don't have the Routan in you sig so I don't know what year your working with Others, feel free to chime in if it works on the SE's.

You must have the main NAV screen on the display first. The below directions are a bit weird, but it is way easier when you actually are doing it. Just remember to wait for the beep to say your entry, it must be one of the ones on the screen, you can't make up what you want it to be.:laugh:

From the manual:

Destination Input by Voice
Read the section Voice Command for more details. 

Press the Voice Command hard-key. Wait for the beep and say NAVIGATION. 
The navigation radio will respond, saying: “Navigation.” The navigation radio has switched to the navigation mode and is now ready to receive navigation-related voice commands. For this example, the default country is set to the U.S. and the default state is set to Michigan. 

Press the Voice Command hard-key, wait for the beep. Say INPUT STREET. 
The radio will respond: “for Michigan. Please say the name of the street.” 

Wait for the beep and say, LOLLY POP STREET (example). 
The radio will respond: “Do you mean Lolly Pop Street?” 

Wait for the beep and say YES. 
The radio will respond: “Line one. Now, do you want to enter a city?” 

Wait for the beep and say YES. 
The radio will respond: “For Lolly Pop Street. The only city that could be found is Westland, Michigan. Do you want to use this city?” 

Wait for the beep and say, YES. 
The radio will respond: “City name has been accepted. Now, do you want to enter a house number?” 

Wait for the beep and say NO. 
The radio will respond: “Now, do you want to start route guidance?” 

Wait for the beep and say YES. 
The radio will start the route guidance to Lolly Pop Street, in Westland, Michigan. 

While you drive towards the destination, you may press the Voice Command hard-key, wait for the beep and say TRAVEL INFO. 

The radio will respond with your estimated time of arrival and the distance to the entered destination.


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

58Kafer, thanks man, I just did this and it worked on my '10 RER :thumbup: You can do other functions like radio, hard drive, language, system set up, etc.

Still can't make it turn on the rear camera outside of reverse


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Lockpick*

If you want to turn on the camera while in motion, you'll need the lockpick. A neat feature of the lockpick is that you can add an additional camera. If you put it in the grill, and have the nightvision capability on the camera, you'll be able to see things in the dark, like animals or people in the roadway. On another note, my dealers shuttle driver ('12 Routan with RSE and Nav) didn't know how to use the nav system, so we got to play with it while picking up other service customers. The VR system (voice recognition) worked like a charm, but we had difficulty erasing the entry once we picked up the next customer. How is that done?


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

VWroutanvanman said:


> If you want to turn on the camera while in motion, you'll need the lockpick. A neat feature of the lockpick is that you can add an additional camera. If you put it in the grill, and have the nightvision capability on the camera, you'll be able to see things in the dark, like animals or people in the roadway...


 Yup, and it allows for even more cameras.


----------

